# Couple of Yellowfin Tuna's 7-15-09



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

Got out on a fun fishing trip today with Mullet Hunter and a couple other co-workers...Came home with two yellowfin, pulled the hooks on another and sent a 15 pounder back to grow up a little....Nice day with 1-2ft sea's and a few thundershowers...


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I see how the invite works. Congrats to all, nice fish.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Good job on the yft open water troll, where and what was the water like?:usaflag


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

> *Splittine (7/15/2009)*I see how the invite works. Congrats to all, nice fish.




hell i didn't get anything except for a 4th hand report after it had been passed on to alex and then myles. But then again chase...would you really want to be stuck on the water all day with that group? good job guys


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

That's some nice looking YFT's right there. Looks like another good trip for yall. WE were out also yesterday bottom buming with some friends on thier boat. The water conditinos like you stated were great and I hate to say it but we could of used just a little sea brezzzzz. Hot hot hot. While at anchor we had a sailfish working the surface schools of bait that was passing through. Where we were, the water color was a greenish blue and you could see the snapper down atleast 50 feet. Again nice catch looking forward to your next one. Gene


----------



## whome (Oct 2, 2007)

> *daddytime (7/15/2009)*Good job on the yft open water troll, where and what was the water like?:usaflag


70nm SSW, Green/Blue patches inside green water....


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks...need all the info we can get....and the seas to lay down this weekend. Thanks for sharing.:usaflag


----------



## Captain Mickey O'Reilly (Dec 18, 2008)

Nice trip JP! What a crew you had there! cleaner water is to the Southeast from what I have heard and seen out of Destin, need to trade some bugs for YFT! see ya


----------

